

A GAME THEORETIC APPROACH TO THE TOILET SEAT PROBLEM - kwhitefoot
http://www.scq.ubc.ca/a-game-theoretic-approach-to-the-toilet-seat-problem/

======
Digit-Al
I would suggest that if your tooth brushing equipment is not kept inside a
bathroom cabinet, but is, instead, left in the open, that the 'toilet lid'
solution be adopted in order to prevent the 'micro-droplet problem'. :-)

------
dkbk
Great article, but as a matter of etiquette, please don't use all caps.

~~~
Digit-Al
I am guessing the OP copied the title directly from the article.

[edit: I totally agree, btw]

